# Cold weather smoking



## aggie94 (Dec 2, 2016)

I live in a Texas and usually only smoke meat during good weather, however we have an office Christmas party coming up and have volunteered to smoke the meat.  I will be cooking a small brisket (10 lbs) and a pork shoulder about the same size, the day of the party looks cold (for this area).  I know it takes longer in cold weather than warm, just curious if any of you can quantify it?  Like on cold days add 2 hrs to planned cooking time.  Thanks!


----------



## mkriet (Dec 2, 2016)

What kind of smoker are you using?  I live in Ohio and usually smoke year round.  I don't know if it takes longer,  but rather it may take more to keep your temps up. 

Depending on the type of smoker you are using,  it could vary quite a bit


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 2, 2016)

What will be your smoker of choice for this occasion?

If you can regulate temps and build it up enough to compensate for the weather, there shouldn't be much difference in cooking times compared to a warm, sunny day with light winds. I have had my share of weather related battles, but if I can generate enough BTU's to get the job done, I always win.

Eric


----------



## 3montes (Dec 3, 2016)

Need to know what you are cooking with. I live in northern Minnesota and smoke all year long although less in the winter months. I pick my days according to weather forecast. If it's going to be zero or above with a mild breeze and I feel like some smoked baby backs or brisket I fire up the smoker. My horizontal and vertical are both 1/4" steel. So once it's heated up it chugs along just fine. It takes a bit more wood to maintain those temps but it's really not that big of a difference. I use primarily red oak so it burns long and hot which also helps. Don't know what kind of temps you're talking I can't imagine it much less than 40 degrees where you are at? Heck we call that summer here! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now a minus 20 degree day with 25 mph winds and the crock pot generally gets fired up with some chili or a good stew!


----------



## aggie94 (Dec 3, 2016)

They're calling for Arctic air with lows in the 20s, highs in the 30s and a brisk north wind.  At least no rain.  I know for ya'll that may not be that cold, but I rarely smoke when its below 60.  I have a cheap sidebox smoker that I've made some mods to, but keeping even temperatures always a challenge as it is up an down depending on the fire.  I usually run on mostly white oak with a little charcoal.  So far it sounds like time may not be that much of an issue but will require extra fuel right?  Appreciate any and all tips!


----------



## rogerwilco (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm doing the same thing up here in Oklahoma. Make sure you have a good, heavy pair of cotton gloves.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 8, 2016)

Temp is temp so whether its 100 degrees or -10 if your smoker can make and maintain the temp you need it doesn't matter how cold it is. More time might need to be planned in colder temps as it might take longer for the smoker to cook off the cold and come up to temp but not a lot of time is needed. Biggest problem is the wind as most the time its not steady so holding a temp can be a challenge and a wind tends to blow the heat away from what your smoking and out of the smoker in general.


----------



## aggie94 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the help!  We ended up moving up the dinner a day to beat the coldest weather, but it was still a challenge.  Roger the gloves would have helped!  I started before sunrise while it was still in the 30s and it did take quite awhile to get the smoker temp up above 200, was fairly blocked from the wind.  The wood was green and I used more charcoal than usual and kept having my temps drop off.  After about 6 hours I pulled it and finished in the oven.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, you got some smoke on it, and that's what counts. Finish it however you must to put the meal on the table...been there, too many times to count. You pulled it off, so chalk one up, learn from it (and all future smokes) and keep moving forward.

Don't even ask me about multiple cookers to make a meal...well, OK, you can ask...I just did a 3-cooker complete meal today for a small family gathering...it's all good.

Eric


----------



## aggie94 (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks Eric.  Can't imagine keeping 3 smokers going, what all did you cook?

Doug


----------



## garvinque (Dec 12, 2016)

If you have a propane torch you can heat up the inside of the cooker chamber as you fire starts and that will speed up the heat of that chamber.


----------



## aggie94 (Dec 13, 2016)

That's a great idea, never thought of that!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 14, 2016)

Aggie94 said:


> Thanks Eric.  Can't imagine keeping 3 smokers going, what all did you cook?
> 
> Doug


Ah, well, this time around it wasn't 3 smokers, but I have run 2-3 smokers and a grill or 2, as well....I have had some busy gatherings in the past.

Sunday was an interesting cook, and very good dining. I combined a smoker (18.5" WSM), cook-top (15" cast iron skillet), and crock-pot (8qt) for a complete meal:  Smoked Veggy, Beef & Rice Stir-Fry

Weather wasn't bad for mid-December in WY...but this weekend will be a totally different story, and I'm smoking dinner again on Saturday to transport out of town for another small family gathering. It's a passion...either you have it or you don't...if you do, you'll do what ever it takes to create a meal, or portion thereof, with whatever cookers are at your disposal. I prefer smoked and/or grilled, at least for the base of the meal, but I'm not opposed to indoor methods to bring it all together when I must. It just keeps me on my toes and lets me learn more about what I can do with food...expanding my horizons, if you will.

Eric


----------



## aggie94 (Dec 18, 2016)

Like how you combine outdoor and indoor cooking, hope your dinner turned out good.  North wind brought all your cold air down here!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 18, 2016)

If the weather keeps flowing the same as the past several days you'll have a couple more days before it warms up. Peaked @ 7* yesterday, -8* this morning...forecast for today is 16*, Monday is 30*, Tuesday is a heat-wave of 40*. I paid hell getting the snowblower running to clear snow, and generator testing...nothing would run at all when it was -16*. I changed to lighter oil in the generators after I got them running...I knew better than to leave 10W-30 oil in my generators last fall, but you never know when you'll need them.

I'm smoking St Louis Ribs indirect low & slow on my Weber OTG 26.75" kettle. It's so cold I had to double the amount of burning briquettes to even get close to normal temps. Propane regulator on my double-burner outdoor cooker (for starting chimney) wouldn't work until i heated it up with a torch...but things are looking up, now. Wonderful Wyoming winter...if you're not prepared for it you will have to deal with it.

Eric


----------



## aliefsmoke (Jan 7, 2017)

Good evening,

I received my first smoker for Christmas this year (Old Smokey #18.) On New Year's Day I smoked a 9lb turkey (5.5hrs using charcoal and hickory,) and it came out great. For my second cook, I cooked an 8.65lb bone-in Boston butt. Here in Houston it was 21 degrees this morning, and with the wind chill it was down to 10 degrees. I used charcoal and mesquite, and lit it at about 04:00.

I struggled to get the temperature up, and by 06:01 I was at 200 degrees after adding more fuel. I wanted to stay between 225-250 today. By 06:30 I was between 255-260. At 08:40 the temperature dipped to 235 and I panicked, so I added more charcoal and wood. It jumped to 300 by 08:55 and I adjusted my dampers. I was good until 10:30, and saw the temp dipped to 235 again. I added more charcoal and wood, and had it back up to 250 by 10:40. I checked the meat at that time and I was at 170 degrees. I was able to hold that temp until 13:15, and checked the meat again; 200 degrees. I didn't wrap it, but I let it sit until 14:00. I don't have a rub recipe, and didn't feel like going the store bought route, but I ended up with a decent bark. I think if I had some brown sugar in there, I would've ended up with a little better bark.

I've only grilled food on a gas grill. I'd never used a smoker, and rarely used a charcoal grill. I'm in the middle of changing careers, and told myself I'd buy a smoker in 2018. Brother-in-law gave me a jump start. I've been eating/reading about BBQ and smoking for a few years; trying to learn what I could from the sidelines. I think my cooks are turning out good because I've been coming here and reading/learning from y'all. Thanks guys.













IMG_2708[1].JPG



__ aliefsmoke
__ Jan 7, 2017


















IMG_2706[1].JPG



__ aliefsmoke
__ Jan 7, 2017


















IMG_2702[2].JPG



__ aliefsmoke
__ Jan 7, 2017


----------



## rogerwilco (Jan 8, 2017)

^^^ I'd say you are off to a good start!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice pics, Alief.  I used to have that Old Smokey myself when lived in The Woodlands, and it did a great job.  Only problem as you learned is temp control, as it's made out of fairly thin gauge steel, and you lose all heat if you have to add fuel since there's no access door to do so.  I had a whale of a time if I wanted to smoke for any extended length of time, but it does a great job on short smokes (i.e., smaller cuts, ribs, chops, steaks, brats, etc.) and regular charcoal grilling.  Make sure that you leave the top vent completely open, and use the bottom as your temp throttle--you may want to call them (or visit) for any suggestions they may have, as they're headquartered just north of downtown between 45 and Hardy Toll Road.  Good luck.


----------

